# Woodworking Classes in the DC area



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey LJ's….

A buddy of mine is soooooooooooooooooooo inspired by what I do that he is now looking for woodworking classes being given in the DC (zip 21076) area.

Can anyone provide some info I can pass on to him?

Thanks….Don


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Don,

We are lucky up here in NoVa in that we have 3 Woodcraft stores. They all offer classes and have schedules and calendars available on their Web sites. Woodcraft.com

Also quite a few local guilds/clubs. I have a few local lumberyards for him to check out when he's ready.


----------

